# Moselle Valley



## 1888 (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking for somewhere to stay for two night. Campsite as we are not self contained. Not Trier as i think its a dump. Did Cochem to many times now so looking for something different. Something Cochem size and we can walk into town for food in the evening. We are young 50 year olds so looking for a evening pub what is dog friendly. Sounds like i want Cochem  

What you say?

Cheers


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, are you already in the Mosel Valley or travelling to the Mosel later in the year? some of the places I'm suggesting may be closed at this time of year. There are quite a few places, Mehring there is a bar/restaurant at the stelleplatz, Piesport there are several bars and restaurants within easy walking distance of the stelleplatz, Minheim has a dog friendly bar restaurant Mosel Licht but it is closed at this time of year, Bernkastel Kues again several bars restaurants within walking distance, Urzig has an Imbis across the raod from the stelleplatz along with bars etc nearby, Zell is another good place with lots of bars close to the stelleplatz, Alken which is on the Koblenz side of Cochem there is a stelleplatz though it doesn't have any facilities but there are some good bars close by, if you go further along the valley towards Koblenz to Kobern-Gondorf there are some nice restaurants and bars in the town, the stelleplatz is right by the railway line so is quite noisy at night. Hope the above will be of use to you and have a good time.

Graham


----------



## 1888 (Feb 1, 2017)

No Truckman we are going late September. Coming up from  a few days in Italy and Austria. I am thinking a night at Lake Konstanz then up to Cochem for a couple of nights. The 2nd night will be the wifes 50th so want somewhere nice but a bit of life.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, in September there will be plenty of places open and there may even be a few strassenfest taking place, always plenty of life when they are on, I've just thought of another one though it is much nearer to Trier at Longuich the stelleplatz is at a weingut that serves food in the evenings, it is right by the river with good dog walks and quiet in the evenings, with it being at a weingut you can stock up with their wines, Brauneberg the stelleplatz is over looking the river and close to a decent bar restaurant. As you may have gathered we have travelled along the the Mosel Valley many times over the last 15 years, if you're passing through Kinheim weingut Manfred Ames is worth calling in, they sell some of our favourite wines including their Reisling Halbtrocken shoppe wine at around 6 euro for a 1 litre bottle. Traben-Trarbach has some good places too though I'm not sure if the stelleplatz is still there.

Graham


----------



## 1888 (Feb 1, 2017)

Cheers Graham

Going to google all teh places you mention tomorrow evening and decide. Dont think we will be coming in from the trier end So i think it will be more the top half as we are yet to explore further up. We wanted to drive it all but the sat nav keeps sending us up to the motorway. Plotting a few routes using Tyre or ITN rout planners this time round.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, I usually ignore the sat nav and just follow the 53 which runs all the way along the side of the river, have you tried setting your sat nav to not using fastest route?

Graham


----------



## 1888 (Feb 1, 2017)

1807truckman said:


> Hi, I usually ignore the sat nav and just follow the 53 which runs all the way along the side of the river, have you tried setting your sat nav to not using fastest route?
> 
> Graham



I have yes and it still did not fallow the river. Had Germany had no tolls it may have. Nah the tyre route planner works, just need to be in the mood to plot the routes. Anyway, Looks like sat nav and google want me to come in from the north of i set Cochem as my destination so as i want to go north i will be coming in further south near Zell if you know it and working my way up north.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 2, 2017)

*Zell*

Is very nice, with Restaurants
Google Maps

Stellplatz at the marina


----------



## 1888 (Feb 2, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Is very nice, with Restaurants
> Google Maps
> 
> Stellplatz at the marina



I think we stopped there for Bratwurst last year. Cafe on the  waterfront that looked more like a round hut with outside seating. Its a possibility and it has a nice looking cheap campsite

Welcome to Campingpark Zell Mosel | Campingpark Zell Mosel


----------



## mark61 (Feb 2, 2017)

May not be suitable, as only stelleplatz. Neumagen-Dhron, stunning town/village, few bars restaurants etc, stelleplatz right on the river.

Google Maps


----------



## 1888 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jays said:


> I use maps.me for a route planner.
> You can set poi along the route, then set the place you can stay in a different poi colour.
> It did work very well on our trip down to Portugal.
> You can download the maps you require and then save the route used.
> ...



I can do without the looking at a map, signposts and watching traffic/pedestrians when unsure and unable to stop. My sat nav would have been more user error rather than anything else. I do prefer paper maps if on a motorbike as i can see that easier when in the tank bag window rather than watching a small screen and i can never hear it telling me directions even with headphones.

I can think of a couple of reasons the sat nav was better for us last year. One being running late and no chance of getting to our next destination. I turned on the campsite POI's and searched the area to find i was close to a couple. Found a little gem on the edge of a village what cost something stupid like €20 for two,dog,power and wifi

Saying that if you feel maps work better for you then why not. Went round France coast and up the border using them. Most of Germany and north italy and Holland using Collins and Michelin maps. Like you plotted before leaving but i just drew with a highlighter on the maps  Think i still have my 1999 Collins one.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 2, 2017)

mark61 said:


> May not be suitable, as only stelleplatz. Neumagen-Dhron, stunning town/village, few bars restaurants etc, stelleplatz right on the river.
> 
> Google Maps



To far south Mark. Coming in just down from Zell on the 421 and want to be going north but thanks anyway.


----------



## lego baby (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi,
    there is an excellent stellplatz at Traben-Tarbach, up river from the town, 10 minutes away. Lots of bars & eating places on either side of the river.
    You can check out the stellplatz at Stellplatz für Reisemobile an der Mosel.

    Have a good trip, Paul.


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 2, 2017)

Does it have to be in the valley? There is a very nice campsite, with on-site, dog-friendly restaurant serving typical German food ( but good quality, not just deep-fry, the trout was superb!) near Bitburg. The walks are direct from the site, up into the hills. 

Prümtal Camping - Home

Added bonus : the vet in Bitburg was great, very kind to our trembling dogs and happy to chat in English (he has holidayed in England several times)

Vet Bitburg - Clinic & Team - Veterinarians


----------



## 1888 (Feb 2, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> Does it have to be in the valley? There is a very nice campsite, with on-site, dog-friendly restaurant serving typical German food ( but good quality, not just deep-fry, the trout was superb!) near Bitburg. The walks are direct from the site, up into the hills.
> 
> Prümtal Camping - Home



Just been through the site pictures. That is rather nice and vary well may be on the cards as south Holland is next for a bike rally.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, there is a good stelleplatz at Zell and good restaurants in the town, paths to walk the dogs from the stelleplatz, stelleplatz has EHU, waste disposal and fresh water supply, these are on the top 2 tiers, the lower tier nearest the river don't have EHU,. swimming pool and sports centre next door.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 2, 2017)

If the stelleplatz has no loo or shower then its a no as we are not self contained like that and wife doing without a shower :O god forbid. We are happy to stay with campsites thanks.


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 3, 2017)

1888 said:


> Just been through the site pictures. That is rather nice and vary well may be on the cards as south Holland is next for a bike rally.



We were there in July before the schools broke up and it was much, much quieter than the pictures would lead you to believe. Just a few kids around - several times I had the pool all to myself!


----------



## 1888 (Feb 3, 2017)

ScamperVan said:


> We were there in July before the schools broke up and it was much, much quieter than the pictures would lead you to believe. Just a few kids around - several times I had the pool all to myself!



No matter i cant swim  Think we just miss a German school holiday week as my Friends boss further north Germany always goes down the Mossel and we always miss him by a week. He is a Brit and it quite surprises me over the years how many Brits are actually working in Germany.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi, the stelleplatz at Longuich has showers and toilets and there are some nice restaurants in the village, and as I mentioned before there is a bar on site and a big plus for us they sell the wine they make direct to the public.

Graham


----------



## Molly1 (Feb 5, 2017)

*Lake Konstanz*



1888 said:


> No Truckman we are going late September. Coming up from  a few days in Italy and Austria. I am thinking a night at Lake Konstanz then up to Cochem for a couple of nights. The 2nd night will be the wifes 50th so want somewhere nice but a bit of life.



We camped at a site right on Lake Konstanz last July. We have never known so many mosquitoes! We were badly bitten and had to move on. Don't forget your mozy spray!


----------



## 1888 (Feb 5, 2017)

Molly1 said:


> We camped at a site right on Lake Konstanz last July. We have never known so many mosquitoes! We were badly bitten and had to move on. Don't forget your mozy spray!



Later in the year. September. Got a link to the site you used? Not looked for one yet but wanting the German side.


----------

